# Wasps In The Outback!!!



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Besides the door...DUH...how can bees/wasps get in? I have found 3 dead (THANK GOD!) wasps since Sunday. We have the occasional fly, of course, but the wasps have me worried. We did leave the door open to really air it out a couple months ago when we had rain get in the vents. Been camping twice and didn't have a problem.

Please help! I am scared to death of wasps! And I refuse to take the family out and trap them inside!!!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

well, once I seen mud-dobbers, (friends/relatives of wasps) trying to build a colony in the refrigerator access vent.
I had to clean those out. When I had that plastic vent off I put screen wire, glued to the inside of it so the mud-dobbers couldn't get in there.
I guess it would be possible if they explored enough, they could have found their way along into the living quarters. Wasps are always looking for places to hide. They were in my news-paper box last week. Started building in there.
look at all your screens.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

One place you might check is the outside speakers. The wasps may have entered through the slits in the speaker grills and chewed through the speakers themselves. I had to remove our microwave to get to the 12v wiring and noticed that the speaker are quite thin and a lot of light passes through them.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Your Fridge vent cover and your furnace cover should have screens added to them. I've had several fellow campers who ended up with wasp nest behind the fridge. Also be sure the screen on the fridge vent through the roof is intact. There are holes that lead from there into the rest of the TT. Good luck!
Dave


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Anywhere under the outback where plumbing comes out or perhaps some of the underbelly is lose?


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Another possibility might be through the electrical cord and/or furnace area. Anything is possible.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not something too many think off but the weep hole in each window to allow water to run out of the sill is also a gateway to the inside. Its not a large opening but how big an opening does any insect need. If you leave any windows open when sitting home , make sure all the screens are actually square with the hole (window) they are covering. I have one that is not that perfect.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Besides the door...DUH...how can bees/wasps get in? I have found 3 dead (THANK GOD!) wasps since Sunday. We have the occasional fly, of course, but the wasps have me worried. We did leave the door open to really air it out a couple months ago when we had rain get in the vents. Been camping twice and didn't have a problem.
> 
> Please help! I am scared to death of wasps! And I refuse to take the family out and trap them inside!!!


I guess I need to ask about the same question................only the wasp are not getting into the camper ,rather they are getting into the Frame!!!! I say this because we can Not see any nest ...but we do see the wasp go in at the tonge(where the tonge sets on the truck ball) there are to many of them to really get down under the tonge to look ....we have been spraping them every time we see any and late in the evening(just before dark) you can here something like a buzzing comming from the frame between the the conconection and the body of the camper. So far we have not been able to find a nest or see where they get in there . We jsut keep spraping and HOPE when we get ready to go camping in 2 weeks we can hook up without getting stung because If DH is alergec to them and that would mean no trip. Our other hope is getting it on the road will clear them all out. Anybodygot any ideas on this one?

Thanks for the help Lynn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Just behind the ball where the chassis (tongue) starts to V, the square tube is open. Get a good wasp spray and have at it.

I had a neighborhood bird try to tell me I was not camping enough by starting build a nest in the pin box of my fiver...................smart bird, I m not using it enough


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Just behind the ball where the chassis (tongue) starts to V, the square tube is open. Get a good wasp spray and have at it.
> 
> I had a neighborhood bird try to tell me I was not camping enough by starting build a nest in the pin box of my fiver...................smart bird, I m not using it enough


x2, I'd bet they have a nest in there. Start spraying to get them cleared out!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Yep , saw this thread, and two years later I have wasp!
Darned things are showing up in the bathroom. I have the drain stoppers in and the roof vent screen is good,(cause there is two dead stink bugs there that couldn't get in).
I searched under the sink and no signs of wasp in there. Water in the commode bowl. I checked around the base and I didn't see any. If they are in the black tank vent, how are they getting through the commode ?

Hate the wasp, Vacuumed a good many live ones. They just showed up two weeks ago in the window screen over the sink in the kitchen area. I saw them as I was mowing around. Have not told the wife, just getting them out during the day, otherwise she will say sell it , LOL 
Since then I closed the bathroom door and it seems to isolate them to the bathroom. I need to check under the sink in the bathroom again. Grrrrrr


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Tyvekcat said:


> ...cause there is two dead stink bugs there that couldn't get in...


Come on now! Stink bugs in SW Virginia. Surely not.









Bob


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

W4DRR said:


> ...cause there is two dead stink bugs there that couldn't get in...


Come on now! Stink bugs in SW Virginia. Surely not.









Bob
[/quote]

LOL Bob,those stink bugs are everywhere. I guess the wasp are smarter? I went ahead and took the grate off underneath the Fridge. I put screen on the back side of it. Didn't see any live or dead wasp in the area under the fridge. No spiders. I sealed the bottom cover pretty good around the edges. 
I think it was the furnace in that area under the fridge, it was not connected to the Fridge. I will check in a bit to see if there new wasp in there. Have to work a bit first,
Stink Bugs,,, geesh !


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

No wasp yesterday or this morning. But its like they just appear out of thin air. I checked everywhere in the bathroom again, No signs of wasp. I looked under the sink in the kitchen area, hot water tank, water pump outside storage area, wheel wells, propane tank cover, no wasp. I guess I need to get a ladder and look around the refrigerator vent and black tank vent. 
Maybe I need to hook it up and run down the road and see if I stir anything up. Thought about parking it at my parents house for a few days, wasp hate new areas.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Crap another wasp showed up in the bathroom. He was slow since it was cool this morning. Just one. No idea how it got in there.
Grrrrrrrrr
No stinkburgs


----------



## iowaboy (Oct 15, 2004)

I had to remove my furnace and shake a nest out of the intake to it this month. Will put a screen over it during non use.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

iowaboy said:


> I had to remove my furnace and shake a nest out of the intake to it this month. Will put a screen over it during non use.


Interesting, I will do the same. I didn't see any nest in the vents on the side, but that not saying they were not back in there somewhere. Went camping this last weekend and monday -tuesday. Didn't see any wasp , so maybe I got them all. They seem to get everywhere. almost as bad as stinkbugs!
Have a good one.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I had a large wasp nest in my tongue area of my last unit. You could see them flying in and out of there periodically. I got one of the bug bombs that you set on the ground and it sprays upwards and set it right under the tongue and set it off and left. I bet there were 75 dead wasps under the tongue ball the next morning. The other thing with bees is that the cooler weather slows them down and you dont see them, but if it warms up they "show up" again. Maybe you just have some left-overs?


----------

